# frozen carrots???



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

Hiya, Have read on here many times about how frozen carrots are good for chewers and their teeth. Do people mean to give your dog a whole frozen carrot or is it just meant to be little pieces? are they ok to be left alone with this when you are out? thank you


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i give mine whole ones. the dogs have always finished them before i've shut the door lol


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

even when they are frozen???? lol . would one whole frozen carrot be ok for 6 month old dog to be left with ?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

i must try a frozen carrot for Mavis...she had a frozen banana today for the first time ..whch she seemed to enjoy

juliex


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

whole the idea is that it offers a soothing feeling to the dog and helps to move out the puppy teeth for the new adut teeth emerging. If you give bits rather than a whole then it could get caught in the throat a whole one the biggest you can find acts as a teether.

Vegetables are a good way to offer a treat as well as part of their diet you can also freeze fruit but I prefer carrots.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Jasper loves a frozen carrot!

He will chew up anything he is given, including toys, and just seems to love the action of chewing, so it might as well be something healthy and incredibly cheap into the bargain.

Whole carrots are best as smaller peices would just get a chomp before being swallowed, which defeats the object. 

Chewy satisfaction and clean teeth for a fraction of the price of nasty dental sticks or evil rawhide, and nutritionally beneficial too? No-brainer!


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i gave kody a frozen carrot when he was teething. he loved it!


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

must remember to get me some carrots tomorrow!


----------



## SandraP (Jun 3, 2010)

Jake loves frozen carrots and bananas. In fact he would eat anything lol.


----------



## girlyhouse (Apr 16, 2010)

so bananas are ok too then ? are they ok for sensitive tums?


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

My lot love frozen carrots and bananas :thumbup:


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Hmm carrot shopping tomorrow it is  Cass loves em but i never even gave freezing them a thought.. good tip :thumbup:


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

I gave Mac a carrot when he was teething and lets just say the result was not good - he had the runs big time - poor boy! 

I'm allergic to bananas so can't give him them either. 

I buy cheap lolly moulds and cheap chew sticks and put one of them in the mould with water in the freezer instead of the plastic stick that comes with the mould. It's like a dog's ice lolly and he absolutely loves them! 

When he was really small I used to just give him ice cubes - they love them.

Laura


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon loves frozen carrots, but I've not heard about frozen bananas will have to try them.


----------

